# Webbing tarantulas



## Mikey_Deadcat (Aug 19, 2006)

I just recently got a job at petco. And now i can order tarantulas for like a 20% discount and i was wondering if anyone knows of any tarantulas that web profusely go ahead and let me know. Cause i like tarantulas that web quite alot.


----------



## NastyNate (Aug 19, 2006)

my c.fasticum(sp) costa rican tigerrump webs alot,any kind of arboreals web a lot use the search


----------



## Darkmacheen (Aug 19, 2006)

yeah my c. fasciatum webs a bunch too. the first day he had his coconut all webbed up and the side of his cage


----------



## MindUtopia (Aug 19, 2006)

P. murinus and C. cyaneopubecens are prolific webbers.  And of course, all arboreals will web though to varying degrees.


----------



## Static_69 (Aug 19, 2006)

Ditto on the C. fasciatum webbing like crazy T's...I've got one myself and i have a hard time seeing into the KK because of the webbing.


----------



## Nathan` (Aug 19, 2006)

My avic versi has webbed half of it's container up.  I had to destroy most of it to get it's molt out though (I wanted to keep it).  My Avic Avic is the same way although since being moved into it's new enclosure, it hasn't webbed at all (about a month).


----------



## maarrrrr (Aug 20, 2006)

C. huahini too


----------



## Sunar (Aug 20, 2006)

C. cyaneopubescens AKA Green Bottle Blue web like crazy, are very colorful, and eat like pigs. 

~Fred

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Varden (Aug 20, 2006)

Ceratogyrus brachycephalus web a ton!

http://www.tarantularanch.com/Cbrachycephalus.htm

And my Psalmopoeus pulcher also has thoroughly webbed up their containers.


----------



## Easyout58 (Aug 20, 2006)

Sunar said:
			
		

> C. cyaneopubescens AKA Green Bottle Blue web like crazy, are very colorful, and eat like pigs.
> 
> ~Fred


Yep, I put a stone and two pieces of wood in my GBB's enclosure and she has webbed over them to the point that you can't even tell what they are under all that webbing. They are really amazing creatures.


----------



## tarsier (Aug 20, 2006)

my gbb and obt are just crazy webbers.  Most chilobrachys species ive seen web a lot too.


----------



## Midnightcowboy (Aug 20, 2006)

Just seconding ever elses observations really, P murinus are heavy webbers, especially RCF. C. cyaneopubescens webs like mad, as does Chilobrachys fimbriatus. Avic's I suppose could be classed as webby T's, they spin their tube web to hide in, but if its manic web machines you're after then you can't go wrong with the other species I mentioned.

Stewart


----------



## silverpenny (Aug 20, 2006)

My _Holothele incei_ is a prolific webber, as well, although he spends much of his time in his little tunnel underneath the webbing.


----------



## spid142 (Aug 20, 2006)

my P irminia, sun tiger, made an impressive funnel web, stretching across most of the enclosure, and halfway down the enclosure for the bottom of the funnel.  Dont know if thats typical, but its impressive.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Aug 21, 2006)

My P. murinus...


----------



## Arachnokid 93 (Aug 26, 2006)

i cant get my C. fasciatum to stop webing :wall:


----------



## morg59jeep (Aug 26, 2006)

Sorry to be off topic but... can petco actually get a viarety of T's in?  My local store seldomly has any T's and when they do its always Roseys


----------



## demicheru (Aug 26, 2006)

Huh, my petco just recently got a B. sabulsoum in, labelled as a "Guatemalan Red Rump"...I was excited by this since it *wasn't* a G. rosea or an A. avic...first time I saw the container was five minutes til the store closed, so I went back the next day to check it out/buy it, and not only was it still a Guatemalan Red Rump, but it looked _exactly_ like a mature male G. rosea, for only $60! When I explained the situation to them, they said "that's what we bought it as"...


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Aug 26, 2006)

*C.fimbriatus!!!!!!!! *They web like no other! I have Pterno's, fasciatums, GBB's and NOTHING webs like my fimbriatus! Everyday I have to remove web from the waterdish just so she can drink!


----------



## bugs4life (Aug 26, 2006)

Mikey_Deadcat said:
			
		

> I just recently got a job at petco. And now i can order tarantulas for like a 20% discount and i was wondering if anyone knows of any tarantulas that web profusely go ahead and let me know. Cause i like tarantulas that web quite alot.


Oh no...you're one of *THEM*
Hehe jk, PetCo needs some real tarantula lovers.  Show 'em how it's done!


----------



## Mina (Aug 26, 2006)

Nathan` said:
			
		

> My avic versi has webbed half of it's container up.  I had to destroy most of it to get it's molt out though (I wanted to keep it).  My Avic Avic is the same way although since being moved into it's new enclosure, it hasn't webbed at all (about a month).


It will eventually.  It took my guy almost 2 1/2 months to start webbing again after we rehoused him.  Just be patient.


----------



## AchillesGoh540 (Oct 30, 2016)

spid142 said:


> my P irminia, sun tiger, made an impressive funnel web, stretching across most of the enclosure, and halfway down the enclosure for the bottom of the funnel.  Dont know if thats typical, but its impressive.


I wish mine is like yours, mine just webbed a little at the corner of it's tank

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 30, 2016)

AchillesGoh540 said:


> I wish mine is like yours, mine just webbed a little at the corner of it's tank


you do realize this thread is 10 years old?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AchillesGoh540 (Oct 30, 2016)

Yup

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Walker253 (Oct 30, 2016)

Lol, you also realize the guy you quoted hasn't been on in almost 8 years? Don't think he's going to get the message. Just busting your chops a little. This is kinda funny.


----------



## Graves6661 (Oct 31, 2016)

seems like alot of these decade old dead threads are being revived...  its the threadpocolypes...


----------



## cold blood (Oct 31, 2016)

AchillesGoh540 said:


> I wish mine is like yours, mine just webbed a little at the corner of it's tank





AchillesGoh540 said:


> Yup


Yeah you just responded to someone who hasn't been here in 8 years...good luck with that conversation.

Of all the old threads to bump, this is one where the info could easily be gleaned by simply reading the thread.....zero reason to bring this one back to the top...I mean, how much discussion could there be, its a simple list of webbing ts.

@Toxoderidae , what say you??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steve halward (Oct 31, 2016)

This is my gbb viv,took it 5 days to do this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve halward (Oct 31, 2016)

Whoops just seen the thread date

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## basin79 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chilobrachys Fimbriatus. I've recently bought one and from the advice I was given on here she's gone hell for leather in webbing up her enclosure.

I've had an OBT that webbed up great and of course GBB's are very web happy.


----------



## basin79 (Oct 31, 2016)

Steve halward said:


> Whoops just seen the thread date


Well this is a tad embarrassing. I've just posted after seeing your post. Ah well. I'm sure someone who does a Google search in future will appreciate the replies. However old or new they are.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 31, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Yeah you just responded to someone who hasn't been here in 8 years...good luck with that conversation.
> 
> Of all the old threads to bump, this is one where the info could easily be gleaned by simply reading the thread.....zero reason to bring this one back to the top...I mean, how much discussion could there be, its a simple list of webbing ts.
> 
> @Toxoderidae , what say you??


Lol. You're evil, setting the kid up for a tantrum

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Award 1


----------



## AchillesGoh540 (Oct 31, 2016)

@Walker253 @cold blood 
I just happened to stumble across this thread when I'm looking for good webbing tarantulas LOL.


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 1, 2016)

Mikey_Deadcat said:


> I just recently got a job at petco. And now i can order tarantulas for like a 20% discount and i was wondering if anyone knows of any tarantulas that web profusely go ahead and let me know. Cause i like tarantulas that web quite alot.


 Lets see...

Holothele sp.
Heterothele sp.
Encyocratella 
Chromatopelma
Dolichothele sp. (especially bolivianum)
Avicularia sp.
Pterinochilus sp.
Cyriocosmus sp.
Davus sp.
Euathlus sp.green/blue 
Plesiopelma 


 I'm sure there are plenty more but that's all I can think of for now.


----------

